# Offshore Weather on 12/29. Looking to crew out of POC



## ATXSalty (Nov 5, 2010)

Experienced crew and helmsman looking to crew offshore out of POC on Monday's weather window. It starts getting flat Sunday evening.

Split chores, costs etc. Reply here or shoot me a PM.

http://www.wunderground.com/weather-forecast/zmw:77982.1.99999?

Cheers


----------

